# Dankung style on steroids - 440C stainless steel masterpiece



## T22T

My friend, she brought me this marvel few days ago from Singapore :

Shooter side :










Back side :










Note the groove at the backside - keeps the tube in position i.e. no rolling of the tube possible.



















In hand :










Side by side with another SS ( I reviewed that one recently) that solves tube rolling in another way :










Specs :

Material : *440C* stainless steel 9mm rod hardened to 59-60 HRC

(this steel is a bearing steel, and used in rolling contact stainless bearings, e.g. ball and roller bearings. It is also used to make knife blades)

Dimensions:

Overall height : 13.5 cm

Overall width : 9.5 cm

Between forks : 4.1 cm

Craftmanship: this is the best made slingshot of all the Dankung (many) style SSs I have.

it is polished to true mirror finish (never seen on a slingshot before).

Everything about this SS is first class !

The ergo s curve shape makes for an awesome gripping experience, very precise and strong as a tank. I bow low to the person who made it !

Hope you like it too... :wave:


----------



## treefork

A thoughtful friend for sure .


----------



## leon13

Looks Good do you know the name ? I like the grooves for the tubes
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser

total awesome on the grooves...now that I could use for my tube shooter.~AKAOldmiser


----------



## T22T

leon13 said:


> Looks Good do you know the name ? I like the grooves for the tubes
> Cheers


It is called the DRAGON according to Google Translate (everything on the package is in Chinese !!?? ugh ...)

Have a nice evening in Hamburg !

( the place where the famous great rock star Udo Lindenberg lives in the famous Atlantic Hotel / if I remember correctly ??)


----------



## bigron

very nice shooters indeed


----------



## Can-Opener

Looks very nice!


----------



## Susi

Sparkles!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I'm going to ask my machinist friend to put those polished grooves in my DK General II. What a subtle but brilliant design innovation, sure to increase consistency in this style of frame. The rubber fork sleeves are a new improvement as well. Thanks for posting.*


----------



## crazyslingshot

very good slings.

it seems DanKung doesn't list such models, I couldn't find them at Dankung site.


----------



## wll

crazyslingshot said:


> very good slings.
> 
> it seems DanKung doesn't list such models, I couldn't find them at Dankung site.


it is on their Facebook page, It is called the Orangutang and is $44.00, but you may get a 10.00 coupon ?

wll


----------



## The Pocket Shot

Thats cool. It looks like an Orangutang actually.


----------



## jonathanfv

It looks really nice, maybe I'll get one in the future! Thanks for reviewing.


----------



## POI

The beauty is the beast! soooo nice


----------



## Hermit

What is the name of the smaller shooter to the left of the Orangutan King?

Rich


----------



## Charlie-2007

A lot of chinese people use this tpye of slingshot .

I get 2 pcs of this kind from my brother , when you see my slingshot from the side ,you will see the fork like "s" . this structure make me feel better .

The groove make our tube at the same place everytime we shoot and i always spread some oil on the tube ,

These 2 pcs fork is grinding by myself , very nice .


----------



## Charlie-2007

If somone like this tpye of slingshot , i can send 1 pcs to you free

but tell me your Dimensions as follows :

Overall height : ?? cm

Overall width : 8.0 cm

Between forks : ?? cm

But i only have materail is stainless 304

If you like send me the address i will made 1 pcs according to your dimansion .

Enjoy your interest .


----------



## p25_98

T22T said:


> My friend, she brought me this marvel few days ago from Singapore :
> 
> Shooter side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the groove at the backside - keeps the tube in position i.e. no rolling of the tube possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hand :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with another SS ( I reviewed that one recently) that solves tube rolling in another way :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs :
> 
> Material : *440C* stainless steel 9mm rod hardened to 59-60 HRC
> 
> (this steel is a bearing steel, and used in rolling contact stainless bearings, e.g. ball and roller bearings. It is also used to make knife blades)
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Overall height : 13.5 cm
> 
> Overall width : 9.5 cm
> 
> Between forks : 4.1 cm
> 
> Craftmanship: this is the best made slingshot of all the Dankung (many) style SSs I have.
> 
> it is polished to true mirror finish (never seen on a slingshot before).
> 
> Everything about this SS is first class !
> 
> The ergo s curve shape makes for an awesome gripping experience, very precise and strong as a tank. I bow low to the person who made it !
> 
> Hope you like it too... :wave:


Hi,

l'm from Singapore. Can help me check with your friend, she bought from which shop/location?

Kindly message me the address if possible.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## T22T

@ P25_98

I am truly sorry not being able to help you further. It was a present and she says she does not have the receit anymore.

It was a multi- story shopping mall with many different kinds of shops - this much she can remember ...

Was at least 5 times in Singapore myself many years ago and remember buying a camera in a similar multi story shopping mall but I suppose there are many such shops in Singapore ...

Have A nice day in Singapore !


----------



## p25_98

Hi T22T,

Thanks for your reply and its OK.

Yeah, Singapore have many shopping canter which hard to find one without a detail.

Thanks anyway and have a nice day.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

p25_98 said:


> T22T said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, she brought me this marvel few days ago from Singapore :
> 
> Shooter side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the groove at the backside - keeps the tube in position i.e. no rolling of the tube possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hand :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with another SS ( I reviewed that one recently) that solves tube rolling in another way :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs :
> 
> Material : *440C* stainless steel 9mm rod hardened to 59-60 HRC
> 
> (this steel is a bearing steel, and used in rolling contact stainless bearings, e.g. ball and roller bearings. It is also used to make knife blades)
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Overall height : 13.5 cm
> 
> Overall width : 9.5 cm
> 
> Between forks : 4.1 cm
> 
> Craftmanship: this is the best made slingshot of all the Dankung (many) style SSs I have.
> 
> it is polished to true mirror finish (never seen on a slingshot before).
> 
> Everything about this SS is first class !
> 
> The ergo s curve shape makes for an awesome gripping experience, very precise and strong as a tank. I bow low to the person who made it !
> 
> Hope you like it too... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> l'm from Singapore. Can help me check with your friend, she bought from which shop/location?
> 
> Kindly message me the address if possible.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alex
Click to expand...

*I saw these today on the DanKung Sports website for $35 - look under new products. It's a 'Dancing Ergonomic' with grooves.*


----------



## p25_98

Thanks.


----------



## lunasling

Charlie I would like one of those modified SS.
I have the black palm thunder but I don't like how the tubes roll these modified one are better .


----------



## Charlie-2007

I will send you 1 pcs slingshot for free ,and from then on no free for anyothers.

because my fork is cold bend ,it need lot of step to cold bend , so i 'm waiting for the other order form to get more than 5 pcs total and i will start my work.

please wait ,when i ready i will send you a message .


----------



## K Williams

T22T said:


> My friend, she brought me this marvel few days ago from Singapore :
> 
> Shooter side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back side :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the groove at the backside - keeps the tube in position i.e. no rolling of the tube possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In hand :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side with another SS ( I reviewed that one recently) that solves tube rolling in another way :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs :
> 
> Material : *440C* stainless steel 9mm rod hardened to 59-60 HRC
> (this steel is a bearing steel, and used in rolling contact stainless bearings, e.g. ball and roller bearings. It is also used to make knife blades)
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Overall height : 13.5 cm
> Overall width : 9.5 cm
> Between forks : 4.1 cm
> 
> Craftmanship: this is the best made slingshot of all the Dankung (many) style SSs I have.
> it is polished to true mirror finish (never seen on a slingshot before).
> Everything about this SS is first class !
> 
> The ergo s curve shape makes for an awesome gripping experience, very precise and strong as a tank. I bow low to the person who made it !
> 
> Hope you like it too... :wave:


Where can I buy the slingshot on the right? Thanks.


----------



## erlkonig

Prohibited items

*Arms and explosives*


Lighter in the shape of a gun or pistol;
Firecrackers
All forms of fireworks, including tube-sparklers and "pop-pop"
Flick knife
Gravity knife (Butterfly knife)
Knuckle-duster
Any concealed weapon
Wasp knife
Throwing knife
Ninja star (Shuriken)
Catapult / slingshot
Crossbow

More information: Singapore Police Force website

- See more at: https://www.ecitizen.gov.sg/topics/pages/mobile/topicsdetail.aspx?mpageId=155#sthash.baNpr0me.dpuf

From Singapore? ??


----------



## lunasling

Lol

isnt that where they produce such items ?


----------

